# Singer Natalie Cole dead at 65



## applecruncher (Jan 1, 2016)

I just saw this on the internet. 

No cause of death given yet.

_LOS ANGELES (AP) — Singer Natalie Cole, the daughter of jazz legend Nat “King” Cole who carried on his musical legacy, has died.
_
_Publicist Maureen O'Connor says Cole died Thursday night. She was 65. O'Connor had no details about how or where Cole died.
_
_Cole had battled drug problems and hepatitis that forced her to undergo a kidney transplant in May 2009.
_
_(more)

_https://www.yahoo.com/music/s/natalie-cole-grammy-winning-singer-died-170427529.html


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2016)

OMG!!! that's a shocker.!! R.I.P Natalie


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 1, 2016)

That's sad..she was a real talented lady.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 1, 2016)

That is sad, I remember when she did the "Unforgettable" video and some people found it creepy. I thought it was a beautiful idea. She and her father were both so very talented.


----------



## jnos (Jan 1, 2016)

RIP Natalie!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2016)

They are reporting that it was Congestive Heart Failure....


_She  suffered from a number of health problems over the past decade,  including liver disease and Hepatitis C, for which she received  chemotherapy in April 2008.  
_
_Cole  wrote about learning she had Hepatitis C in her 2000 memoir Angel on My  Shoulder, the result, she said, of a drug addiction in the 80s and  sharing dirty needles._
_It is being reported that complications from that disease also played a role in her death. _
_She  also had a kidney transplant in 2009, and awoke from surgery to learn  that her older sister Carol, who everyone called Cookie, had lost her  battle with lung cancer._

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-congestive-heart-failure.html#ixzz3w1YxelHN 

​


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 1, 2016)

Her father Nat King Cole was only 45 when he died in 1965 from lung cancer.


----------



## imp (Jan 1, 2016)

Nat King Cole was one of the most beloved singing stars of my real early years. "Lazy, hazy days of summer" rings in my memories, I can recite every word! His voice was exceedingly smooth and mellow. His popularity as a black performer probably influenced public sentiment in favor of many who followed him, Johnny Mathis, Harry Belafonte, and so on.   imp


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> That is sad, I remember when she did the "Unforgettable" video and some people found it creepy. I thought it was a beautiful idea. She and her father were both so very talented.



I liked the video. Natalie was the spitting image of her father, even in photos when she was a young child.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 1, 2016)

I am saddened to hear this.  Both her father and she were great singers.  Nat King Cole was one of the voices of the music of my youth -- so smooth.  I especially remember "Walkin' My Baby Back Home."


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 1, 2016)

I saw her Daddy, Nate, live many years ago at a place called "Tops" in San Diego.  He was a real talent, his daughter rode on his reputation but I am sorry to see her go.  Rip.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow, so sad, she was taken way too young.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2016)

Such sad news today, I just posted one of her songs in the Christmas song thread.  Rest peacefully dear Natalie, you and your music will always be loved by many, just like your Dad.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 3, 2016)

I was very sorry to hear this. My mother really liked Nat King Cole so I heard him growing up. The "duet" of Unforgettable Natalie Cole did with her dad was magical. Two beautiful voices.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

A positive legacy for sure.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2016)

She was so talented and so beautiful!  I feel we have lost an icon.


----------

